# testosterone 450



## shaney77777 (Nov 10, 2007)

has anybody on here tried test 450? if so what was it like?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Similar to Test 350, but a bit stronger


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Guy at our gym just come off a course on it. His gains were incredible but he was having 2 a week.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Test is Test. the only difference between that and any other is you're putting 450mg in one jab, but it will be no better than any other test, not one teansy weansy little bit.

No difference between 2 ml of that per week or 4 x Test Ena at 250mg/ml


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

robsta9 said:


> Test is Test. the only difference between that and any other is you're putting 450mg in one jab, but it will be no better than any other test, not one teansy weansy little bit.
> 
> No difference between 2 ml of that per week or 4 x Test Ena at 250mg/ml


Oh i no im not arguin that point im just saying he had good gains and alot easier to have 2ml a week than 4ml a week IMO unless you like jabbin.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

bigacb said:


> Oh i no im not arguin that point im just saying he had good gains and alot easier to have 2ml a week than 4ml a week IMO unless you like jabbin.


But unless you have been juicing for years do you really need 900-1000mg/week of test?


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

robsta9 said:


> Test is Test. the only difference between that and any other is you're putting 450mg in one jab, but it will be no better than any other test, not one teansy weansy little bit.
> 
> No difference between 2 ml of that per week or 4 x Test Ena at 250mg/ml


totally agree,

the only extra you will prob get from a 450mg/ml jab is prob more site injection pain due to its high concentration, providing it does actually contain 450mg/ml.

Ive tried high concentration upto 500mg/ml but now generally stick to upto 250mg/ml tests a genarally above this dose injections are very painful


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

robsta9 said:


> Test is Test. the only difference between that and any other is you're putting 450mg in one jab, but it will be no better than any other test, not one teansy weansy little bit.
> 
> No difference between 2 ml of that per week or 4 x Test Ena at 250mg/ml


there would be 100mg difference big boy:bounce:

couldnt resist it


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> But unless you have been juicing for years do you really need 900-1000mg/week of test?


I wasnt suggesting having that much i was just saying thats what this guys just come off.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

test 450 is absolutely painful, wont be using it ever again. Stick to sus or test e


----------



## ltblazer2001 (Apr 11, 2008)

you boys are sisies, test-450 don't hurt. Damn, Join a gym, grow some balls.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

itblazer thank you for that input


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

ltblazer2001 said:


> you boys are sisies, test-450 don't hurt. Damn, Join a gym, grow some balls.


lol....what a way to make new friends....


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

I was taking the test 450 I was having 2 shots a week but I had to stop because of the pain...I found that whenever I injected I was in constant pain for about 3-4 days...

I can take 2 shots of sust, ethanate, etc any day of the week but the concentration for me was intense and that was when the shot was watered down with some Deca...I tried numerous ways...ie always warming the shots before injecting but, it would always be really sore and bright red....and very hot......may have felt a bit fluey too....not worth the bother in my case...

This is just from personal experience...wasn't worth the grief...

somedays I could hardly train or walk if I did a quad shot...


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

I had pain for 7 days sometimes 8. I binned that ****e.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the pain is because they try to push to much mg in a ml and have to use certain slvents to do this, i have never liked high dose test shots and the only multi ester product i will use is sus, i much prefer single shots of test...


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

ltblazer2001 said:


> you boys are sisies, test-450 don't hurt. Damn, Join a gym, grow some balls.


Nice....

What kind of PCT you advise for growing them balls?


----------



## wesley_b (Jun 22, 2008)

sorry to bump up an old thread guys, but im desperate for info on this stuff. i got a vial from my source but im not sure if its legit. mines in a brown vial, 10ml. white writing that cant be scratched off.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Who makes it. If you can't see who makes it bring it back and get something else.


----------



## wesley_b (Jun 22, 2008)

it says international pharmaceuticals on it. is this the same stuff you had mate?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

wesley_b said:


> it says international pharmaceuticals on it. is this the same stuff you had mate?


Just wondering if any one has heard of this lab or has used this product ?

I dont mind high does jabs and am looking in to getting some but would like everyones opinions on it first ?

Think it has 200mg prop and 100 cyp and 150 test e

Thanks


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Any one ????

Dont mean 2 be impatient but im leaving for leeds 2mr and not sure whether to but it or not

chgeers


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

ive used ip a few years ago and it was all good stuff, deca,test,etc but not used for a few years as i couldnt get hold of it.

Should be good to go though, as it is a lab that has been around for years........if you want more opinions on ip try a search over at BOS a few use it over their.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

ok thanks alot for the reply mate, whats BOS, take it ist another bb forum ??

cheers


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

Craig660 said:


> ok thanks alot for the reply mate, whats BOS, take it ist another bb forum ??
> 
> cheers


 yeah mate body of science, more europeans on their who use ip


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Anyone got a link to BOS as i cant find them on google anywhere, unless its just me being blind lol


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

www.bodyofscience.com


----------



## shaney77777 (Nov 10, 2007)

Craig660 said:


> Just wondering if any one has heard of this lab or has used this product ?
> 
> I dont mind high does jabs and am looking in to getting some but would like everyones opinions on it first ?
> 
> ...


Hello mate, yeah i used I.Ps test 450 and found it good stuff.

you got any pics?


----------



## slashback (Aug 4, 2009)

im thinking of tryin the test 450 aswell,,,,,ive only used sus n deka before,,,,can any1 tell me if i can use the test 450 with sus 2???? or wat shd i mix with


----------



## lee.jones73 (Jul 22, 2009)

never touch test 450 again couldnt if jab legs couldnt walk if dun **** couldnt sit down if done shoulders couldnt train upperbody i stay away from that stuff


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

bigacb said:


> Oh i no im not arguin that point im just saying he had good gains and alot easier to have 2ml a week than 4ml a week IMO unless you like jabbin.


try a high mg/ml then I would bet that youd soon reconsider that statement if only using small doses like 2-4ml of anything


----------



## maddi (Nov 13, 2009)

just got test 450 ip is this stuff good to go or wot ??


----------



## jack09 (Jun 3, 2009)

ive experience with Test400 and it was like a sawn off shotgun to the butt cheek at close range.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

pro chem tri test 400 is like an angels kiss on your butt cheeks


----------



## Damo86 (Aug 7, 2009)

So's Prochem Nandrotest 500,

Thought 500mg/ml woud kill me but...... nothing, totaly PIP free.

I wouldn't mind trying their test400 early next year.


----------

